# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  φοβερή ιδέα για το proxy-mesh

## Belibem

http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
 ::

----------


## vegos

> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html


XEXE, κορυφαίο όντως!

Ειδικά το blur effect! Νομίζεις ότι σου ανέβηκε η μυωπία!

----------


## MerNion

Απλά τέλειο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Απλά κορυφή ο τύπος άνετα μπορείς να κάνεις και ένα random  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

αμα δω κανενα να το κανει θα τον δαγκωσω.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## XSYSTEM

Ψηφίζω Δυο γκαζάκια στον κόμβο του σε οποίον το κάνει

----------


## dimkasta

Στο mesh όχι αλλά σε hoptspot είναι καλή ιδέα μέχρι να κάνει κάποιος κανονικό register....

----------


## sotirisk

Κορυφή  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Στα "καλά" site δεν θα έχει και ιδιαίτερο αποτέλεσμα... άντε να νομίσουν ότι είναι νέα στάση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dimkasta

Δώσ του και τρελλό blur και θα νομίζουνε ότι τυφλώθηκαν από το πολύ χμχμχμμχμχ$#@$#$#  ::

----------

